# premiere 5.0: files zusammenfügen?



## Joey (29. März 2002)

Hallo !

das ist vielleicht eine sehr dumme frage,aber ich komme einfach alleine nicht weiter:
kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei adobe premiere zwei files zusammen fügen kann? ich habe 2 .avi dateien und möchte die einfach nur zusammenfügen.
und mein zweites problem: ich möchte gerne die ersten paar minuten ausschneiden,weiß aber nicht wie, bitte um hilfe. (j.o.e.y.@gmx.de)

Danke
Joey


----------



## Transmitter (14. Mai 2002)

hi!

die erste avi kannst du doch ganz normal öffnen, und die 2. solltest du dann importieren können. 

die ziehst du einfach in der timeline direkt hinter die erste.

und das mit dem ausschneiden ... da hast du doch dieses maskenwerkzeug ... konnte man da nicht auch in der timeline einfach von bis wegcutten .. ?? habe auch schon lange nichts mehr mit ap gemacht


----------

